

Why I regret buying an iMac - neya
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-18438_7-57492376-82/why-i-regret-buying-an-imac/?ttag=fbwp

======
stephengillie
This is the kind of person that help desk and tech support neckbeards hate -
someone who thinks he's technical and sounds smart, but _just_ doesn't have
the mojo (confidence, ability, _something_ ) to do it himself. He brings it
into the shop but doesn't buy the warranty (or apple care?). He weeps bitterly
about his photos, but doesn't back them up. He thinks his banter is funny, but
it's exactly the kind of joke that makes a tech support agent fear for his
job.

The upgrade kit linked to is a set of tools for disassembling an iMac and the
glue to reassemble it, along with what looks like a SATA-to-iMac adapter
cable. I haven't disassembled an iMac before, but I can't believe it's a lot
more difficult to completely strip and rebuild than an HP tablet-laptop-
convertible or a Chrysler rear brake assembly.

~~~
slantyyz
The plastic iMacs (before they went aluminum) were a pain to self-service. I
called a local Mac servicing company to upgrade the HD and they refused to do
it, because the logic boards were so fragile that they would frequently break
in servicing.

I eventually did it myself, and it worked for the first upgrade. Last year,
when I tried to upgrade again to an SSD, my logic board went kaput. Good thing
I didn't consider it a huge loss. Being a Core Duo, it was getting pretty long
in the tooth anyways.

------
hrrsn
"In next-generation iMacs, I suspect and hope that Apple will offer an SSD
option" Apple DO offer a BTO SSD option in the current generation iMacs and
also did in the 2010 models. There's even a specific place inside of them that
you can retrofit one in (not an easy job, but I did it on my 2011 27").

